# My new gar



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

View attachment 190080

View attachment 190082

View attachment 190083

View attachment 190081


His name is Edgar and he's about 13-14" and is eating like a pig!!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice gar....it has a lot more black than any I've seen around here. The one's available here have a high gold sheen to them.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Nice gar....it has a lot more black than any I've seen around here. The one's available here have a high gold sheen to them.


Yup i agree, i was at big als recently checking out thier gars and mine does look a lil diff that what they have.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice gar bro what do you feed him?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

good looking gar!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking gar man... I love those fish!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

TJcali said:


> Nice gar bro what do you feed him?


I feed him smelts but for some reason, he likes my oscar's pellets too!!


----------

